# *Possible Trade *Kwame Brown 4 Fred Jones



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

At last count, the Wiz had seven offers for Kwame, several of them significant, which summarily erases the Knicks from contention on numerous scores. For some reason, they don't find Michael Sweetney and Jerome Williams ($6.6M/$7M/7.3M) all that appealing. 

Hearing aides inform me Washington GM Ernie Grunfeld can have his pick of Memphis' James Posey, Indiana's Fred Jones and the Lakers' Caron Butler. 

Hmm interesting...

*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I would love it if we could get K.B. I love his potential and I think he could possibly be the next J.O.
We have 1 of the classiest organizations in the entire league and I think we could help Brown develop into the player he should already be.


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Agreed alot like the Portland and JO situation. The Wizards alwasy trade thier talent to early, Kwame has a lot of potential ,I think this would be a good thing, even though I love Freddy.you have to figure either Freddy or James jones is going to get alot fewer minutes because of Granger.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

I would love to have K.B on our team. The only problem is that we have small depth in our SG's. We could possibly move J.J there if we have too.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It could be a great trade, but it'd leave us with only one shooting guard, and give us a another PF when we already have three capable.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes although, James Jones is probably the best pure shooter on the team if re-signed can certainly slide over and fill in as well as Granger. I wont mention Bender as a possibilty (knock on wood) but he could play that spot as well. Altough with Kwame the Pacers would have JO, Foster, Harrison, Pollard, Davis, Kwame Brown all right around 6'11' which might me too much of good thing, perhaps.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

id hate this trade freddy is one of my fav players, not to mention we have more depth at pf than sg we already have davis/bender/chroshere/pollard who can play that y get another guy?


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

I've pretty much given up on Kwame. I'd rather his potential be tested on a team which I don't like. So I seriously hope the Pacers don't trade for that garbage.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Lakers Own said:


> I've pretty much given up on Kwame. I'd rather his potential be tested on a team which I don't like. So I seriously hope the Pacers don't trade for that garbage.


Lakers are interested in Kwame as well.. http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36595/20050712/a_kwame_for_caron_deal_brewing/


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Don't forget that Ron can play and more importantly _defend_ at the 2. Granger is more of a 3-4, i.e. Marion (at least in my eyes he is)).


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think Ron, SJack, JJones, Bender, and even Granger could play 2. To me a backup here isn't an issue. The Pacers have a lot of flexible players. Would love to see KBrown here in Indy, but not with a monster of a contract.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

It appears at least that Kwame may go to LA. Hmm two project Bynum and Brown.. I am sure Phil is real pleased about that. :banana:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

No interest in Kwame

Pacers president Larry Bird denied a report the franchise was attempting to trade for Washington center Kwame Brown.

The most prevalent version had the Pacers offering Jeff Foster and Fred Jones, who was being mentioned in a trade rumor for the second time in the past two weeks, for Brown, the first pick in the 2001 draft.

"That would not happen," Bird said Tuesday. "There's no way we'll do that."

Bill Duffy, the agent for both Foster and Jones, said he was aware of the rumor but did not believe it had credibility.

"Based on my history with (Pacers CEO) Donnie Walsh, if something was imminent I would have talked to him by now," Duffy said.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Although I don't trust teams denying rumors, I don't think we're stupid enough to do this deal. Last year was Jones' breakout year. He showed all his talents and improved a lot. It'd be stupid to trade him now for a player we still have to hope becomes good. We don't even have room at the 4, let alone space to move a SG.


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> We have 1 of the classiest organizations in the entire league
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!*


 Oh yeah and are players get misdemenaor charges great class :clap:


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Even though the brawl happen that doesnt mean anything. We have one of the great community leaders of Reggie Miller. We also have the pacers foundation and every year we help those in need at the Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> Oh yeah and are players get misdemenaor charges great class :clap:



It's guys like you who make our forum look like ****. 

****ing 7th graders.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Even though the brawl happen that doesnt mean anything.


It does mean something, now when someone thinks about the Pacers, their first thought will be about the brawl.



> We have one of the great community leaders of Reggie Miller.


We did, not anymore. He retired, remember?


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Well even though he retired he still helps out in the community and will always be known as an Idiana Pacer. Yes it is true that everytime someone talks about the the Pacers they talk about the brawl, but us Pacers fan have to look in the future not the past.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Well even though he retired he still helps out in the community


I think he's making a movie.



> Yes it is true that everytime someone talks about the the Pacers they talk about the brawl, but us Pacers fan have to look in the future not the past.


Pacer fans aren't looking at the past, we're over the brawl. This is the first time in a while that I've actually mentioned the brawl.

But we can't *erase* our past. We're always going to be remembered for the guys who beat the **** out of Detroit fans.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I think he's making a movie.


Yeah I heard about that. Isnt he like the director of something




Larry Legend said:


> But we can't *erase* our past. We're always going to be remembered for the guys who beat the **** out of Detroit fans.


 We will be rememberd for that for decades. I mean I will be 80 and it will probably be on the centurys greatest fights. lol. Artest vs. Green :sfight: :starwars: :rocket: yea something like that. lol.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Yeah I heard about that. Isnt he like the director of something


I think he's director of Boom Baby Productions, but you missed my point. Reggie hasn't really done that much for Indy since he retired.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah hopefully he will get back into the rotation once the season starts again. Once Rick gets done coaching I hope that Reggie will become our new coach


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Yeah hopefully he will get back into the rotation once the season starts again.


Rotation? What rotation?



> Once Rick gets done coaching I hope that Reggie will become our new coach


That's what every Pacer fan wants him to do. Reggie doesn't have any interest in being head coach just yet. And to be head coach, you some kind of coaching experience


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

The rotation of helping out.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Like I know every year that he goes to the camp where their are burned children and he also has his bowling tournament.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Lakers Own said:


> I've pretty much given up on Kwame. I'd rather his potential be tested on a team which I don't like. So I seriously hope the Pacers don't trade for that garbage.


:laugh:


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Well now we know that the Wizards purposely give out a lot of potential players.Chris Webber,Ben Wallace, Rip Hamilton, and know Kyame Brown.I hope they dont get rid of Gilbert.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Like I know every year that he goes to the camp where their are burned children and he also has his bowling tournament.


Mark Montieth: Pacers Q & A:



> Question: What's Reggie been up to since the season has ended? Any news on what he may be doing next season? I hope he will be on either TNT or ESPN. Also-Just thought I would give you a Haywoode Workman update. I remember reading a story in the Star a few years ago about him trying to become a NBA referee. He is a referee in the NBDL right now. He was with a group of 10 NBDL referees the NBA brought out to work the National Pro AM Tournament in Las Vegas in April. (Tim from Falls Church, Va.)
> 
> Answer: Reggie's been involved with the movie his company is co-producing (Beautiful Ohio), but other than that hasn't been up to much as far as I know. I heard him on Dan Patrick's radio show on ESPN this week, and I'm sure he'll pop up on radio or television from time to time. He would like to be involved in TNT or ESPN broadcast's next season, and I expect that he will. He told me he's most interested in studio work with TNT, doing what Charles Barkley does -- talking trash to the whole league.
> 
> It's good to hear that Workman is still trying to become a referee. The more ex-players working as referees the better as far as I'm concerned. There aren't many, though, in either college or the NBA. Former Purdue guard Tony Jones is refereeing small college games and wants to work in the Big Ten, but I'm not aware of other recent major college players doing the same.


http://www2.indystar.com/articles/8/025639-4458-116.html

That's what he's been doing...


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Alright thanks for the info.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

> I hope they dont get rid of Gilbert.




Well if you have followed the Wizards for any amount of time, that is what they do best. Get rid of talent before they have a chance to reach thier full potential. Just ask the Pistons.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> Well if you have followed the Wizards for any amount of time, that is what they do best. Get rid of talent before they have a chance to reach thier full potential. Just ask the Pistons.


 What about the Sixers. They have C Webb. He's not as good as he used to be but after they traded him he played well for the Kings.


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

your right he did well on the kings now they need to play korver more get some more playin time with igouldaga and a center


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Kings dont have Korver. I dont think he has even been signed yet. Oh and Brevin Knight plays for the Bobcats.


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

inever even said he plays for the kings and yes he resigned with the 76ers


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I love how one person can argue with himself using 3 names. Nice.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I love how one person can argue with himself using 3 names. Nice.


No, I think they're all different people. They just act the same because they are 7th graders.


----------

